# Tegu Puberty Questions



## stellarawesome (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I love the forum, and I'm interested in getting a Tegu later this year.

I've read from this forum they seem to hit puberty around 8 to 10 months and round out to adulthood around 18 months.

My Question is; are they constantly aggressive for that entire time (grouchy/bitey) or does it come and go? 

And then when they are acting up, I've seen people talk about balling your hand up into a fist to prevent some of their nips- should I wear gloves while handling?

Should I still continue to attempt to tame them the same way as pre-puberty? (Sitting in a tub with them, the t-shirt method, etc.)

Thanks Guys for any response, I just want to be prepared before hand!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

If you uses a little common sense there wont be any biting about them ... 

Be slow with them and let them make the first move ...


----------



## stellarawesome (Feb 20, 2011)

montana said:


> If you uses a little common sense there wont be any biting about them ...
> 
> Be slow with them and let them make the first move ...



Okay. I was under the impression they'd get pretty rough. I've delt with pissy snakes before and have never been bitten *knock on wood* just because I am patient and watch their body language. I assume the same is true for Tegus then?

Thank you for responding so soon!


----------



## reptastic (Feb 20, 2011)

i have had tegus hit puberty other than some minor mood swings i never had any problems with the b/w's but the red was a different story.....with nero it was just a change in diet, achilles i didnt see much of a difference other than she started wanting to be held more and became alot more docile...now pyro the red it was hell lol..he fought, bit, whacked, snapped and anything else he could do...i dont think they go through the same mood swings as reptile like iguanas persay


----------



## stellarawesome (Feb 20, 2011)

reptastic said:


> now pyro the red it was hell lol..he fought, bit, whacked, snapped and anything else he could do..



haha, what a mental image. I would say maybe I shouldn't consider a red then, but I guess it really is different for each animal?

I'm glad you guys have responded, I thought puberty just ment you went through hell for nearly a year. I feel more confident now knowing that you wont necessarily have to put on a hazmat suit!


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 20, 2011)

My '08 Varnyard B&W Tegu has been an absolute doll since the day I got him. So be it he has been spoiled rotten spending the vast majority of his summers outdoors with ample space and his winters in large indoor enclosures...

While I do understand every specimen is an individual and may react differently, I believe that if they are handled properly and often while being kept in large enough enclosures, Arg Tegus should be docile at all stages of life.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 21, 2011)

My male blue Bosco was amazing to deal with, the only thing i notice was a major second growth spurt and an increase in appitite. I couls still take him out and let him free roam with very little worry. 

Now my female Aspen, wow she's alittle spit fire at times. sometimes shes as calm as can be once out of her cage. other times its like dealing with taz. 

I've been bitten by Bosco only twice in the 4 years i've had him, both times were nearly warning nips of him not liking somthing, never grew blood or even broke the skin. Now Aspen when shes asking like taz i have to wear gloves or she will mess my hands and arms up.... shes slowly getting better, i hope. lol.


----------



## stellarawesome (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, I thought Tegu puberty would be much more rough. I'm not afraid to be bitten, but I thought it would be like a bite & hold situation. I guess some of the people I've talked to in person were either making it out worse than what it really was, or weren't working with their tegus enough.. or maybe they just had one with a wilder personality.
Sweet


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 23, 2011)

Our first Tegu was a B&W that became a demon spawn at 8 months, he would lunge and attack me at every opportunity. At 15 months he suddenly became the calmest critter I've ever had. Sold him at 18 months and the guy was amazed how calm he was. You never know what you're going to get, they're all a bit different, just like humans.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 23, 2011)

I think mine might be starting to go through this. Although I have not ruled out the fact that he is just tired of being messed with after his bout with impaction. He just started flying out of his cage with his mouth open and threatening me night before last. Last night not only did he charge me jaws wide open but three times he did it. Once I had him sitting next to me on the futon he was fine. But boy, it sure is intimidating how wide they open thier jaws!

They do indeed have personality and are very much individualistic. 

This morning I lifted his towel (I have him OFF substrate and on newspaper right now since he was sick) and he didn't even wake up when I petted him. (Yes he's alive). When I picked him up he was like "oh hey" and didn't charge this morning. Who knows what tonight's gonna bring. LOL!

I do think it's important NOT to show that you're afraid of them (backing off when they do that) but do not push them beyond thier comfort level. 

I wish you the best of luck! I'm sure yours will be a sweetie!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 14, 2011)

My male has changed a little bit. Sometimes he will get a little bit moody, hes not liking being picked up quite as much. Today I tried to pick him up so I could move him away from some cords and he started doing a death roll type thing :/. He hasn't tried to bite or anything. Just little changes so far.


----------



## Bwindi (Apr 14, 2011)

My gu' is about nine months and he just started acting up. He just flies out of my hands unexpectedly when I picked him up! Today he was huffing and puffing at me. So I put him at the end of a hallway and sat at the other end. I let him walk toward me and when he got to me I stroked his back. He didn't like it and started walking away.

So, I tried again. I sat at the other end of the hall and this time, I just let him crawl on to me.

He crawled on to my legs and just plopped down. I started to pet him and he closed his eyes and scooted up my lap.
I then slid my hand under him (and he pretty much crawled up on to it) and carried him back to his cage with no fuss.


This was THE coolest experience I have ever had with my gu' so far, and it happened today!

You cannot force yourself on them. That was proof that the mood swings really are just mood swings and he is still my little dinosaur  haha


----------



## fwideman (Apr 14, 2011)

My gu, Sebastian, is going through it now. He'll come to me for a few seconds every other day, but he isn't to found of being messed with.


----------



## Maro1 (Apr 16, 2011)

fwideman, how old is your Tegu?

Maro1


----------

